# how connect external harddrive to router



## harpuneet88 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi guys 

I have 1TB external Iomega harddrive which i want to connect with Dlink router by which i can share my files on my all 4 computers through router. My router have all ethernet ports not any USB point. I also have a connector which attach USB cable to ethernet. If i link through connector how i can access that drive on my computer? Please help me...


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi harpuneet88, and welcome to TSG



harpuneet88 said:


> I also have a connector which attach USB cable to ethernet.


Can you please describe this connector in more detail? Does it have manufacturer's name and model number on it? Is it just a cable with a USB plug on one end and an RS-45 Ethernet plug on the other end?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm interested in the exact make/model of that cable that connects USB to Ethernet.


----------



## harpuneet88 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi guys 
Firstly thanks for reply....
I bought the new connector from ebay. you can find about exaclty from 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/USB-Female-E..._Networking&hash=item1c11c4f844#ht_3047wt_915
if i use this connector to attach hard-drive to the router how can i access my drive ?????

My router DL524
Iomega 1TB harddrive.


----------



## harpuneet88 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi guys

I have 1TB external Iomega harddrive which i want to connect with Dlink router by which i can share my files on my all 4 computers through router. My router have all ethernet ports not any USB point. I also have a connector which attach USB cable to ethernet. If i link through connector how i can access that drive on my computer?

router DL524
harddrive 1TB IOMEGA

USB to Ethernet connector(see under link)
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/USB-Female-E..._Networking&hash=item1c11c4f844#ht_3047wt_915

Please help me...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Forget about that USB to Ethernet connector, that will NOT solve your problem! That's just an adapter for a universal cable setup, but it doesn't convert Ethernet to be compatible with USB.

You need either a NAS box to put your disk into, or a router that supports USB connected disks, which acts as the NAS.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've merged your threads, please do not create multiple threads on the same issue.


----------



## harpuneet88 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi 

Which is the best for the networking like NAS or router? Which company?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I'm partial to a NAS, I have one of these that would probably do the trick for you: D-Link DNS-323. If you're interested in going upscale for more performance, I also have one of these: Synology DS209


----------



## harpuneet88 (Sep 2, 2010)

you want sell this to me or you mentioned this to inform me?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm not selling anything, just telling what works for me.


----------

